# Who gives discount to forum members?



## Hooked (28/6/18)

Are there any vendors who offer discounts (in-store and online) to forum members. I've heard that there are some vendors who do, but that it's not advertised! If you do offer us discounts, please let us know in this thread - and also how to claim that discount.

On the matter of discounts, I would like to thank MetaVape for the discount offered here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-mamasan.t51269/#post-690528. That's very kind of you @Vape_N8th!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (29/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Are there any vendors who offer discounts (in-store and online) to forum members. I've heard that there are some vendors who do, but that it's not advertised! If you do offer us discounts, please let us know in this thread - and also how to claim that discount.
> 
> On the matter of discounts, I would like to thank MetaVape for the discount offered here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-mamasan.t51269/#post-690528. That's very kind of you @Vape_N8th!


Thank you so much for the love !! 

our vaping community is power and you guys deserve a little love

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/6/18)

Great thread @Hooked !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

